# Sulcata Tortoise does not drink water!!



## tonanzImoz (Oct 19, 2015)

I've had a Morrisseyfor about a month and I've never seen her drink water after I found her on the side of the road.
She eats well but I we fear that she will develop kidney stones. As she was trying to poop today I noticed a red anus. This is when I realized she hasn't been drinking water even if it is always available. I don't know what to do


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2015)

Soak her in warm water for about 30-40 minutes a day. Use a tall sided opaque tub and fill it with arm water to a depth about half way up the shell.

This will ensure that your tortoise stays well hydrated.

What size tortoise are we talking about? This will determine how long you need to continue daily soaks.

What sort of water bowl are you using to offer water?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 20, 2015)

Has she been peeing?
is it possible she does drink when you're not looking ?
Soaking is the best idea at this point.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

Did you try to find Morrissey's previous keeper? The tortoise might have escaped an accidentally left open gate.

Besides what Tom has told you, you can spritz water over the tortoise's food to help hydrate them.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 20, 2015)

I've only seen my tortoise drink twice in the fifteen months I've had him, but his pee is clear and frequent. 

I would worry more about what could be causing the cloaca to be red. Possible straining maybe? That would bring up the questions of what you feed and the substrate you have her on.


----------



## SGT Fish (Oct 28, 2015)

i have never seen mine drink in the couple months ive had him. even when socking he doesnt submerge his head. but i do always put his food in his bowl with it wet and he pees clear and leaves a pile of urates behind. just make sure you give him wet food and you should be fine


----------

